# Looking for gamers in Phenix City AL, Columbus and Atlanta, GA area



## runswnot (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking for gamers, mostly d20 games, a few weekends out of each month.  Dependent upon my work schedule, maybe evenings.

I am mostly interested in d20, just about any campaign setting or genre.

Been a player since 1981.

Look forward to hearing from you,
Runswnot


----------



## Khairn (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey there!

Drop me an email at Taurren@ctvea.net

We have a group of guys that game every Saturday over in Phenix City and new players are always welcome.  We are currently in an AU game, and will be starting something new in July or August. 

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 16, 2004)

harrangue Olgar Shiverstone if you can...

he just moved Columbus way.


----------



## runswnot (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Diaglo.  You do seem to be the clearinghouse for lost gamers in the metro Atlanta area.

I can be contacted at runswithnothing@mac.com.  Please feel free to write (anyone).

Thanks,
Runs


----------



## Khairn (Jun 20, 2004)

I never thought I would ever say this but ... Columbus is becoming a gaming hot-spot!   

Now all we need is a gaming store.


----------

